# Favorite subs



## Kristian (Jul 16, 2016)

- Clean Debate Zone

- General Global Topics

- Sports

My list.

And yours are??


----------



## waltky (Jul 16, 2016)

possum's favorite sub...

... is a balogna supreme.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 16, 2016)

waltky said:


> possum's favorite sub...
> 
> ... is a balogna supreme.



Try in easy English.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 16, 2016)

The Rubber room

Politics

clean debate zone


----------



## Kristian (Jul 16, 2016)

Maximum 3 pieces like of me. Gratulations for yours.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 16, 2016)

Current Events to maybe true happen. World News sub.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 16, 2016)

- Current Events


----------



## waltky (Jul 16, 2016)

Uncle Ferd's favorite sub...

... is a peanut butter an' jelly supreme.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2021)

Kristian said:


> - Clean Debate Zone
> 
> - General Global Topics
> 
> ...


Too many great subs to choose.  I'm eating a Jimmy John's right now.  It made me think to look to see if anyone ever started a thread on this.  Sure enough.

I also love 

Jersey Mikes.
Firehouse Subs
Mancino's
Bellacino's
DeBella's


----------

